# Depth of cut



## Bugalug (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi all,
I am new to routing, and have a Bosch Plunge Router that takes 6.4mm shaft bits. I'm building some 16mm melamine shelves and want to trim the full depth of the edge (16mm). It seems that the bits I have are not deep enough. Do I have to buy a larger router that take the 12mm shaft bits to be able to trim the 16mm melamine?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Bugalug,

Check our response in the Introductions section.

PS when you say you want to trim the edge, what are you talking about? To trim an edge, you normally need a reference surface?
Please explain? (famous Aussie quote)

The more information we have the better we can help you......


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bugalug said:


> Hi all,
> I am new to routing, and have a Bosch Plunge Router that takes 6.4mm shaft bits. I'm building some 16mm melamine shelves and want to trim the full depth of the edge (16mm). It seems that the bits I have are not deep enough. Do I have to buy a larger router that take the 12mm shaft bits to be able to trim the 16mm melamine?


This mock-up is to illustrate James reply, it also shows that bits with 6.35mm shanks that cut 30mm are readily available. Under no circumstances attempt to trim an edge freehand using a normal straight bit. Completing your profile would ensure that all the information that you could possibly need would be readily available to you, and best of all it's FREE!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Working with Melamine, by Brian Havens

=========


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

An interesting video thanks Bob.


----------

